# Took website photos today...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Of three of my kids from this year...they just turned 8 months old. I had them clipped and washed from the last show we went to, so I decided it would be a good day to get pictures! 

Shekinah's Sweet Wenneveria










Shekinah's Star Of Destiny










And Shekinah's Dancing In Moonlight


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, those turned out great!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pics!! You have some of the most beautiful Boer goats I've ever seen! 

I'm curious. . . . the doe in the middle, her teats look "normal" but the other two look to have "extras". What kind of teats are they supposed to have or they are breeding for now? In Africa, they have the four teats, correct? Are breeders trying to get to just two teats or are four teats okay but all must be functional? I'm just curious. . . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Destiny  But they are all gorgeous!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys! 

To answer your question Olivia, in Boer goats you can have a certain amount of extra teats, 4 functionals are fine, as are 2 functional and 2 non functional. I have several that have just 2 clean teats as well, and in watching them raise their kids...I haven't seen a difference in the two teated versus 4, the kids figure things out just fine.  If you check out the ABGA (abga.org) website they have diagrams for what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Any tricks to make them stand like that for pics?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! Those are some impressive does! Destiny seems to have the attitude to go along with it though! :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Pheonix08, I use a prong collar, which gives me most control. And then it's just practice, they have been shown numerous times since they were 2 months old, so they are used to posing for the judge.

Thanks Crissa! And yup, Destiny has certainly got the most attitude.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, you definitely have some top-notch animals there...they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You have great looking goats and a great camera too!  Your camera takes great pics.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you FunnyRiverFarm and Hailee! 

It's my sisters camera, she has gotten to be quite professional with her photos...I'm really glad I have her to take them for me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty girls!! And a great job "preparing" them...those pics will look great on your site.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful goats. Nice job with the photos!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lovem, destiny really stands out of the three. great goats,.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice Boers!!! :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Very impressive goats.

OK, now my daughter has shown for years, but to get a goat to stand like that in the pasture? Ours do it in the show ring. What is the trick?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Beautiful goats!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much everybody!

Lori, well not really any tricks that I know of... :shrug: they were just behaving well I guess. Although I did put a collar on them and bring them out of the pen...so the other goats wouldn't get in the way.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

They truly are lovely does. I'm jealous. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, badnewsboers!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wait, so you didnt pose them? your good farmgirl, maybe you should get your sister on here and make a thread for 
'how to take totally awesome amazing pictures of your goats.' 

please?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there a collar on them? Or did you fix it in the picture.

I am telling you I have seen TONS of Boers and I have even helped judge them but I have to say they are some of the nicest does I have ever seen. You have done a amazing job with them. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

look closely there is a finger and a collar in the top of the pic

yes beautiful!!! :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you should think about adding some of your pictures to the calendar that is being made


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Oh sorry for the confusion. Yes they do have a collar on them and I did pose them...just stood back so I didn't get myself in the picture.  

It's best to get on the goats level when taking pictures, and my sister likes to stand back a bit and then zoom in some, rather than being just right up close to the goat. The other key is to have a quality camera....


----------

